# bristol beaufighter.



## jrk (Oct 28, 2005)

the beaufighter was a private venture designed in 1938 as a twin engined long range heavy fighter for the raf.it was developed from the sturdy beaufort torpedo bomber and fitted with more powerful engines.the prototype first flew on 17th of july 1939 and production mk.1s were delivered to the raf in july 1940.some early model mk 2s were powered by rolls royce merlin engines but all other versions used the bristol hercules radial engines.following the battle of britain in 1940 the radar equipped beaufighters began taking a heavy toll of enemy night bombers.raf coastal command began using them for long range defence of its patrol aircraftand the type was soon serving in numerous roles in all theatres of war.australia recieved some 50 beaufighters and additionally undertook production of 365 beaufighter mk 21s,generally similar to the mk 10 for the raaf in the pacific war where japanese forces named it the whispering death due to its quiet low level approach.

already heavily armed with cannons and mgs cc,s anti shipping beaus were further enhanced with the ability to carry torpedos bombs or rockets.no.245 sqn was the first unit to recieve the mark 6c(the c suffix stood for coastal command)early in 1943 and soon other similarly equipped sqns were formed into dedicated anti shipping strike wings.in a typical sortie the gun and rocket armed beaus would precede the "torbeaus" in carefully coordinated mass attacks.though losses were heavy the effects on enemy shipping were devastating.with uprated hercules engines the beau tf mk 10 was similar to the mk 6c.by late war period all production was dedicated to this later version exclusively for coastal command.of the grand total of 5900 beaufighters built 2205 were mk 10s,many of these featured the addition of dorsal fins and thimble nose radomes.post war types continued in service with the raf until 1950and the target tug version ttmk10 until 1960.other users of the beaufighter included were the royal navy usaaf rnzaf rcaf and the saaf along with dominica and portugal.the beaufighter tf10 was powered by 2 1770 hp bristol hercules 17 radial engines giving it a maximum speed of 303mph at 1300 ft.built in armament consisted of 4 20 mm hispano cannons under the nose and 1 .303 in vickers mg in a dorsal turret for rearward defence.external warloads included 1 1650lb or 2127lb torpedo slung under the fuselage or up to 8 60lb rockets.extra armament depending on the type of sortie flown could be 2 500 lb under the wings.other marks also carried 6 ,303 inch browning mgs 4 in the port wing and 2 in the starboard.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 29, 2005)

Great topic jrk! I do love them Beaufighters! To add to your post, the RAAF actually recieved 217 a/c built from Great Britain, not 50 and the Department of Aircraft Production (DAP) built 364 in Australia. The British built a/c were given the serial number prefix A19, while the Aussie built a/c were allocated A8.
The 217 Beaufigters delivered from the UK can be broken down into the following quantities - 72 Mk.IC 63 Mk.VIC 62 TF.X and 20 Mk.XIC
In RAAF service the Beaufighter served from 1942-1957 with 22, 30, 31, 92 and 93 Squadrons, plus 455 and 456 Squadrons in Europe.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 29, 2005)

great shots and what a great aircraft............


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice pics Wildcat. I agree Lanc, a great aircraft.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice pics 8) ...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 29, 2005)

I've got the 1/32 scale Revelle model of the Beau - I'm going to build it in Dominican Republic markings!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 29, 2005)

wow that's pretty damn big......


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

Sure is. I think about this big:










Thought you might like this Lanc


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 29, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 29, 2005)

Holy cow! I bet you could sit on the lancaster and fly it!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Holy cow! I bet you could sit on the lancaster and fly it!


That would be sweet!


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 2, 2005)

The Beau was an amazing plane, second only to the Mossie for me


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 2, 2005)

Some shots.... Thanks to those who originally scanned these....


----------



## trackend (Nov 2, 2005)

Just incase you missed em JRK there's a few action clips of Beaufighters in my Aviation Clips thread on the first 2 pages. I think they are one of the unsung planes of WW2.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 2, 2005)

> I think they are one of the unsung planes of WW2.


And I agree 100%... Am currently looking for a good, solid and CORRECTLY researched book about these birds and the ops they flew...

As a side note, I find that flying combat with the Beau, with the IL2 series flight sims, is a breeze.... I scored air to air 6 kills in one mission with it, including Ace Saburo Sakai....


----------



## evangilder (Nov 2, 2005)

I have always been a fan of the Beau. Great stuff guys!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 2, 2005)

Where those pictures of the Beaufighter attacking the ships taken in the ETO or PTO?

In the famous Battle of Bismark Sea in March 1943, the Aussie Beaufighters led the way for the USSAF B25 and A20 skipbombers. The Beaufighters "hosed" down the Japanese ships killing the AA gunners (and anyone else in the line of fire), allowing the bombers to come in unmolested.

Accounts from surviving Japanese sailors and the soldiers on the ships said it was one of the most horrific events they ever went through. The cannon shells would penetrate the sides of the ships and if they didnt expode, then they would riccochet around with often bloody results. Then the 50 cals of the B25's and A20's would add to the carnage. The decks must have run red with blood!


----------



## trackend (Nov 2, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> Where those pictures of the Beaufighter attacking the ships taken in the ETO or PTO?




ETO Sys RAFCC attacking German coastal convoy's


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 2, 2005)

she was cirtainly the best if not one of the best anti-shipping fighters of the war, not that she had much compition


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 2, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> she was cirtainly the best if not one of the best anti-shipping fighters of the war, not that she had much compition



The B25 was the best anti-shipping aircraft. Beaufighter was a close second.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 2, 2005)

ok firstly many will dispute the B-25 being the best anti-shipping aircraft, and secondly i said it was the best anti-shipping FIGHTER!! the B-25, despite shooting down enemy fighters was not a fighter..........


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 2, 2005)

Youre right. My apologies.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice pics Les. I agree Lanc, it was the best anti-shipping fighter of the war.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 2, 2005)

not that it had a great deal of compitition in that role


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

Doesn't matter, still was a great aircraft.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> not that it had a great deal of compitition in that role



Fiat G.55S was better, but thats another story


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2005)

Some more pics. These are 455 Squadron RAAF Beaufighters off Norway, If I remember correctly. I've posted these before but will do so again cos I think they're great pics!


----------



## book1182 (Nov 3, 2005)

What a plane!!! Didn't they take parts from the Beaufort to help design it faster? The guns and bomb loads that the plane could carry is what I consider to make it a winner. Anything that came into it's crosshairs was sure to be destoryed. The pictures of it attacking the convoy of ships are great!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice pics Wildcat.


----------



## jrk (Nov 3, 2005)

thanks trackend.i,ll take a look at the clips now.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 3, 2005)

and yeas i believe the original wings were taken from a beaufort........


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 3, 2005)

Not to be poetic, but those pictures are sort of like ....."A dance of death"..... for the ships that is.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 3, 2005)

well the beau was very graceful, but menacing at the same time, kinda like me i guess


----------



## Erich (Nov 3, 2005)

remember the pics I posted sometime ago of similiar cases ? excellent photo ops gents !!

by the way this might be of some interest, 2 Beaus were brought down by ace of 7./NJG 2, Walter Briegleb in his Ju 88G-6 coded 4R+BR.

First one was December 28, 1944 at 19.13 hrs at 30-50m off the sea. at 05 East N 01 0 7 north-northwest of Jüist/ 20 km Northwest of Borkum confirmed. Beau was from 219 squadron, the a/c coded: MM 709. Walter thought it was a Minelayer

Second one was the next evening the 29th of December at 18.39 hrs. 05011 N, 01 N 8 50 km North west of Jüist auf See-Jever, 40km NW of Borkum. this engagemnet was at 200 metres and according to the copy of his flugbuch he mentions he nearly shot the tail off the Beaufighter on a Minelaying mission.

E ~~


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 3, 2005)

> In the famous Battle of Bismark Sea in March 1943, the Aussie Beaufighters led the way for the USSAF B25 and A20 skipbombers. The Beaufighters "hosed" down the Japanese ships killing the AA gunners (and anyone else in the line of fire), allowing the bombers to come in unmolested.
> 
> Accounts from surviving Japanese sailors and the soldiers on the ships said it was one of the most horrific events they ever went through. The cannon shells would penetrate the sides of the ships and if they didnt expode, then they would riccochet around with often bloody results. Then the 50 cals of the B25's and A20's would add to the carnage. The decks must have run red with blood!



Wow, yeah, not much can do about that, that's alot of firepower comin at ya. Alot is sort of an understatement though.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice info erich...


----------



## helmitsmit (Nov 3, 2005)

True the beaufighter didn't have much compatition as a antiship attack plane. However there was a firse competition when the beaufighter was an nighterfighter/intruder, against the mossie. 

It was a bit slow as well. But a great plane none the less.


----------



## helmitsmit (Nov 3, 2005)

True the beaufighter didn't have much compatition as a antiship attack plane. However there was a firse competition when the beaufighter was an nighterfighter/intruder, against the mossie. 

It was a bit slow as well. But a great plane none the less.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 3, 2005)

The Beaufighter seemed more of a light attack plane, than a true twin engine fighter.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 3, 2005)

Slow??? The Beaufighter???


----------



## trackend (Nov 4, 2005)

I believe its around 330MPH 
how accurate these figuires are Im sure you guys will tell me

Role Heavy fighter or light bomber 
Crew 2 
First Flight July 17 1939 
Entered Service 1940 
Manufacturer Bristol Aeroplane Company 

Dimensions 
Length 41 ft 8 in 12.7m 
Wingspan 57 ft 10 in 17.7 m 
Height 15 ft 10 in 4.8 m 


Weight 
Maximum takeoff 21,600 lb 9,800 kg 

Powerplant 
Engines 2 Bristol Hercules XVIII radial engines 
Power 1,770 hp 1.3 MW 

Performance 
Maximum speed (at 15,600ft) 333 mph 540 km/h 
Combat range 1,480 miles 2,380 km 
Service ceiling 26,500 ft 8,000 m 

Armament 
Guns 4 x 20 mm Hispano cannon in nose
3 x 0.303 in (7.7 mm) Browning machine guns in each wing


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2005)

They match the figures I have Lee. Nice info Erich.


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 4, 2005)

The MkX didn't have the Brownings though but the coastal versions of all marks had torpedo shackles under the fuselage and bomb carriers under the wings. Later Beaus also had 20mm rockets as an option instead of the bombs


----------



## helmitsmit (Nov 4, 2005)

when I say slow. I mean slow for late world war2 standards. 330mph isn't quick and some versions just managed 303mph.


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 4, 2005)

Just got The Fighter Collection's Journal, apparently their Beau is slowly coming along, a lot of the wooden pieces have been remade in metal to match the Australian version it will eventually represent instead of British.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 4, 2005)

It didn't need to be fast by late war fighter standards. When on an attack mission the speed combined with the Beaufighters solid airframe would often bring the crews home safely. 

It was also armed to the teeth ...and if you're on the ground, and a Beaufighter spots you ...all you can do is bend over backwards and kiss your ass goodbye.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 4, 2005)

Over 300 miles per hour at 20 meters over the ocean, carrying rockets and a torp, is fast as shit....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2005)

Sure is.

Nice new siggy Les, I like it


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 4, 2005)

TY...


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 4, 2005)

You cant drop torpedo's at 300 mph. Have to slow down to 150 to do it.

Of course with bombs for skipping, the faster the better.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 4, 2005)

And that's the beauty of the Beaufighter, it drops to 150 MPH and it's still built like a brick shit house reinforced with titanium.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 4, 2005)

> You cant drop torpedo's at 300 mph. Have to slow down to 150 to do it.


Yes I know, and u knew what I meant sys....


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 4, 2005)

Les, thought you might be interested in this:

http://www.spawar.navy.mil/sti/publications/pubs/td/1940ex1/nrad50yre.html

and scroll down to "Air-Dropped Torpedoes"

The USN was working on dropping torpedo's at high speed.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 4, 2005)

Interesting link... Ive read before on the shroud-tail torps (or ring-tail) awhile back... 

I did not know however that it was Caltech that did the test/design though, or that the shroud idea was for higher alt drops... I just thought it was for higher drop speeds...

Good Link, other things there are pretty interesting as well...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2005)

Interesting link syscom.


----------



## helmitsmit (Nov 5, 2005)

Wouldn't there have been fighters around particularly in the pacific? So the speed thing would be quite important because most Jap fighters could do 350mph easily. It doesn't matter how rogged you are your going the get shoot down eventually. 

Although granted the speed isn't such an issue in the atlantic.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 5, 2005)

You've got it the wrong way around. Most Japanese fighters were extremely poor over 300 MPH, the Zeke was struggling for any agility over 275 MPH and the Beaufighter could have evaded it. In Europe however, we have the Fw-190s and Bf-109s ...all capable at low, high and medium speeds. They were the greatest threats to the Beaufighter, not the Japanese aircraft. 

And there were fighters around ...that's what an escort is for.


----------



## helmitsmit (Nov 5, 2005)

Good point. Was the beaufighter able to evide the German fighters in anyway? Did the beaufighters ever get escorted because I have never heard any acounts of an escorted beaufighter mission.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 5, 2005)

helmitsmit said:


> Good point. Was the beaufighter able to evide the German fighters in anyway? Did the beaufighters ever get escorted because I have never heard any acounts of an escorted beaufighter mission.



Good stuff - I wonder if anyone has information on how many Beaufighters were lost to enemy aircraft?


----------



## plan_D (Nov 5, 2005)

I don't know exact stories of escorting Beaufighters, but I know in the CBI almost always Spitfires would be sent up with them for support. Even Mosquitos were sometimes escorted.


----------



## trackend (Nov 5, 2005)

I haven't had much of a look at this site yet but it appears to be full of Beaufighter info

http://www.myring.org.uk/beau/


----------



## Erich (Nov 5, 2005)

The Med. US night fighter units used the Beau with some success as well as night and day ground attack and anti-shipping ops .........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 6, 2005)

> Did the beaufighters ever get escorted because I have never heard any acounts of an escorted beaufighter mission



yes they normally did, were, by other beaufighters  or perhaps mossies because on their longer range missions spits and suchlike didn't have the renge needed, it was normal to send out some torp armed beaus (which after dropping their torps and to a cirtain extent with the torps, they could look after themselves) escorted by rocket or bomb carrying beaus, so even the "escorts" were sent out to attack...........


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 6, 2005)

I've heard of missions where the Beaus were escorted by Mustangs but I don't know anything more


----------



## plan_D (Nov 6, 2005)

Yes, in Europe P-51s were often used to escort Mosquitos and Beaufighters. The high cruise speed of the Mustang didn't take away the speed of the Mosquito, but I honestly think the reason for an escort was to draw up the Luftwaffe to send it back to earth in flames. Normally the Mosquito would just go out and the Luftwaffe couldn't catch it, that was the whole point! So, I reckon the escorted missions were for drawing up German interceptors.


----------



## jrk (Nov 7, 2005)

on the point of mosquitoes being escorted.occasionally typhoons did the mossie cover.


----------



## wmaxt (Nov 7, 2005)

jrk said:


> on the point of mosquitoes being escorted.occasionally typhoons did the mossie cover.



P-38 occasionaly escorted Mossies too, not to mention Mustangs covering F-5s on occasion.

I'm sure they just used whats handy.

wmaxt


----------



## jrk (Nov 7, 2005)

wmaxt said:


> jrk said:
> 
> 
> > on the point of mosquitoes being escorted.occasionally typhoons did the mossie cover.
> ...




what? mustangs covered tigers 8)


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 8, 2005)

F-5 was the USAAF designation for their photo-recce Mossies


----------



## evangilder (Nov 8, 2005)

No, the F-5 was the P-38 photoreconnaissance airplane. The Mosquito was the F-8 in USAAF service.


----------



## Andrew (Nov 8, 2005)

There is a book currently in Print on the Bristol Beaufghter by Jerry Scutts, and the ISBN Number is 1861266669, I have read this book and it is very informative. 

I also posted some info about it in various previous threads. 

They didn't used the wings of the Beaufort, they used all the fuselage sections aft of the wings, which also included the tailplane. 

If you go to Amazon UK website, search by ISBN Number, just below the picture of the cover, there is a link which asks if you like to search inside this book, and if you click on the link you can read the book.


----------



## Sal Monella (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 11, 2005)

sweet!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice painting Sal Monella!


----------



## jrk (Nov 13, 2005)

now thats what i call a painting sal


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 14, 2005)

Amazing!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 14, 2005)

it's called "Strike and Strike again" by Robert Taylor..........

yeah, i know shit too........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 14, 2005)

Well done for right clicking the picture and following the link lanc.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 14, 2005)

i didn't realise you could do that, i went upstairs and got a magazine i saw it in


----------



## v2 (Nov 14, 2005)

I've got some pics for you. 307 Night (Polish ) squqdron used Beau from august 1941 till december 1942.
More information ( and pics ) about 307:
http://www.geocities.com/Mohikanie/307/307Squadron.html





The Beau EW-U (T3048) in flight paired with EW-N.





Clyst Honiton (near Exeter), 10 September 1942, the Squadron Day. 
Visiting General Sikorski C-in-C of Polish Arm Forces. In the background Beaufighter VI, EW-R.





Beaufighter Mk F VI, EW-Z, EL154. 
This a/c served with the 307 between 7 Aug. 1942 and 13 Feb. 1943, then transferred to No 488 Squadron. "Z" was usually flown by the crew Damsz/Sylwestrowicz.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 14, 2005)

Great pictures! 8)


----------



## Simba (Aug 4, 2006)

A splendid tribute to one of Bristol's finest products - thankee, all.

Simba.


----------



## k9kiwi (Aug 4, 2006)

An interesting and detailed account of a Banff Strike Wing mission

Mosquitos, Mosquito Tsetse, Beafighter and TorBeau's escorted by P-51's to Norway for Anti Shipping strike.

Dec 7th, 1944


----------

